# to settle for a puddle



## Waugh

This was my first professional situation. Volumes could be written but here we will have to settle for a puddle.
 
source : http://www.vai.com/AllAboutSteve/bands.html (Frank Zappa)
 
merci...


----------



## Gil

...nous devrons nous contenter d'un entrefilet...
Je sais que ce n'est pas assez imagé.  Je crois toutefois que le sens y est.


----------



## Waugh

je ne connais ni ne comprends pas non plus l'expression en français


----------



## Gil

Waugh said:
			
		

> je ne connais ni ne comprends pas non plus l'expression en français


entrefilet = paragraph, short item

Il voulait peut-être dire "puddle of ink", ce qu'un vrai anglo pourrait confirmer ou infirmer...


----------



## french4beth

Hi,

I'm a "vrai anglo" but I've never heard of this phrase.

Gil, I think you're on target - it sounds like puddle is being used in a perjorative sense, meaning he'd really like to do justice to his subject, but is unable to do so (maybe time or space constraints?).

This may just be my twisted little mind, but "puddle" brings to mind the well-known Zappa tune, "What out where the huskies go, don't you eat that yellow snow."  Hope that this wasn't offensive, those are actual lyrics.  Dogs seem to be a recurring theme in a lot of Zappa's works, by the way...

Sorry this was so long, but especially with idiomatic expressions, I think lots of background is actually helpful 

I looked at the web site, but Waugh already included all of the context.


----------



## LV4-26

Maybe he plays with two different meanings of the word _volume _: a book on  the one hand and a moving mass of water on the other. Hence, the puddle.


----------



## calembourde

I suspected that maybe the author intended to write something like, 'oceans could be written about him...' (even though writing oceans doesn't really make sense, at least it explains settling for a puddle) but then changed 'oceans' to 'volumes' and forgot to change puddle.

Actually, I just searched for the phrase "settle for a puddle" on Google to see if it was common, and I found a page which is also about Frank Zappa but uses 'oceans' instead of 'volumes':

We had a wide range of influences of which oceans could be written but you will have to settle for a puddle: Steve Vai and Frank Zappa would probably have been our mains but we drew alot from querkier bands such as Ivo PapoSov... etc.

So perhaps the site you found copied that comment but changed it for some reason. Maybe an editor noticed that 'writing oceans' is unusual, so they changed it to 'volumes' but didn't read the rest of the sentence. Or maybe settling for a puddle is some kind of in-joke to do with Steve Vai and Frank Zappa.


----------



## Amityville

I think Zappa is deliberately doing 'sublime to ridiculous'. Speaking or writing volumes is a) a cliché and b) suggests there is a mass of important material. A puddle is a) not a cliché b) wet and dirty c) something that children enjoy. In French, what could capture that - un bout de papier, une carotte...I am not up to it.


----------



## Jabote

How about "on pourrait en faire un roman, mais on se contentera d'une ligne"


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> How about "on pourrait en faire un roman, mais on se contentera d'une ligne"


J'aime bien...


----------



## Amityville

J'aime bien aussi, mais pour conformer à l'esprit de l'original et pour insister sur la déception 'On pourrait en faire un roman, mais on se contentera d'une carotte.'


----------



## LV4-26

On pourrait en faire un pavé mais on se contentera de la mare


----------



## Jabote

Amityville said:
			
		

> J'aime bien aussi, mais pour conformer à l'esprit de l'original et pour insister sur la déception 'On pourrait en faire un roman, mais on se contentera d'une carotte.'


 
Mais la carotte n'a rien à voir avec le roman.... la ligne, si. Ce qui amha rend mieux l'opposition "was... was not" de l'original...


----------



## Jabote

On pourrait en faire toute une salade, mais on se satisfera d'une feuille....


----------



## Kelly B

Jabote said:
			
		

> Mais la carotte n'a rien à voir avec le roman.... la ligne, si. Ce qui amha rend mieux l'opposition "was... was not" de l'original...



Mais justement, le mot _volumes _n'a rien à voir avec _a puddle _non plus. On discute si cette apposition étrange était fait exprès.


----------



## Jabote

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Mais justement, le mot _volumes _n'a rien à voir avec _a puddle _non plus. On discute si cette apposition étrange était fait exprès.


 
Oooppsss.... Tu as tout-à-fait raison Kelly ! De quoi je parle, moi ?! J'ai mélangé ce fil avec celui de "it was what it was" and then "it was not".... Je retourne me coucher avant de m'emmêler davantage les crayons...


----------



## Jabote

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Mais justement, le mot _volumes _n'a rien à voir avec _a puddle _non plus. On discute si cette apposition étrange était fait exprès.


 
Enfin.... à bien y réfléchir, on pourrait quand même trouver un semblant de similitude, comme un jeu de mots, en quelque sorte, entre les volumes (écrits avec de l'encre) et la puddle (of ink)...


----------



## LV4-26

Couldn't you use "_volumes (of water_)" if you wanted to suggest the idea of a large quantity of water ?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

on pourrait en faire des tonnes, on se contentera d'un petit pois (Sorry for that, it is week-end time)


----------



## Amityville

LV, you could in theory but unless it was a maths problem you'd be more likely to say 'a large volume of water'. 



			
				Kelly B said:
			
		

> Mais justement, le mot _volumes _n'a rien à voir avec _a puddle _non plus. On discute si cette apposition étrange était fait exprès.


----------



## Kelly B

Oh, sorry, LV, you mentioned the volume of water possibility before, and I agree with Amityville; it is perhaps possible, but a bit of a stretch (idiom that means... uh... unlikely because it is so far outside of the range of what I expect).


----------



## Gil

On pourrait écrire une roman-fleuve, mais on devra s'arrêter au titre.


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> On pourrait écrire une roman-fleuve, mais on devra s'arrêter au titre.


 A quel sens du mot "_titre_" fais-tu allusion ?
Je m'attendais à ce que tu ailles jusqu'au bout de la métaphore :
_On pourrait écrire un roman-fleuve mais on se contentera d'un ruisselet
_Apparemment, il me manque une pièce, là.


----------



## Jabote

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> _On pourrait écrire un roman-fleuve mais on se contentera d'un ruisselet_


 
Ah ça, c'est définitivement la meilleure ! Excellent LV !


----------



## LV4-26

Jabote said:
			
		

> Ah ça, c'est définitivement la meilleure ! Excellent LV !


Cadeau de Gil avec son roman-fleuve


----------



## Gil

Je pourrais répliquer:
On pourrait écrire un roman-fleuve mais on se contentera d'un ru.
mais je préfère ton ruisselet.


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> A quel sens du mot "_titre_" fais-tu allusion ?.



Au sens habituel.  Si on s'arrête au titre, on n'écrit même pas la première page...


----------



## botiwazo

"On pourrait en écrire des volumes, mais contentons nous d"une pince à épiler incrustée au zircon."

Pour ceux qui s'en doutaient, M. Zappa m'inspire à jamais. Qu'il repose en paix.


----------



## Amityville

Volumes could be written but here we will have to settle for a puddle bath.

Because that would be more bathetic.  Doesn't work in French though, sadly.


----------



## calembourde

I'm sure if it were Douglas Adams' task to write the volumes, he'd have a bath instead.


----------

